# Honey Gourami and German Blue Ram pair?



## noseprint (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi there,
I'm getting a German Blue Ram pair once my lfs restocks them, and I'm pretty excited. However, I also really like the look of the Honey Gouramis. Are they incompatible? Do Honey Gouramis need to be in a group, or are they ok on their own?

I don't know if this makes a difference, but I also feed live daphnia to my fish quite often, and I don't know if that would cause a squabble between the two species.


----------



## goatnad (Aug 13, 2015)

Gourami's do best when they are alone. They get aggressive towards other gourami's especially if it is male on male. Typically gourami's are ok with other species unless it is during mating. They will then become very aggressive towards all species of fish. I'm not experienced with rams but I have read some rams are docile.I keep a female honey with white clouds and she never even worries with what the clouds do.

Added...

I really don't see them fighting over daphnia. If they are all getting fed well enough then aggression should somewhat be minimal during feeding. If you keep multiple gourami's you will see Alot of aggression during feeding no matter the food.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

I have a powder blue dwarf gourami and a SINGLE gbr living together happily... occasionally theyll push each othwr around, but mostly they ignore each other. A mated pair would likely be more agressive when spawning though, not sure how well that would work


----------



## n25philly (Dec 12, 2013)

If you are getting a pair of rams I would say no. I had a super peaceful thicklipped gourami in my tank and then got a pair of rams and the rams would constantly pick fights with it and chase it around the tank. Fortunately I had another tank to move him to. Honey gouramis are very peaceful but a small and shy and would likely get really stressed out if the rams decide to target it.

As for the other question Honeys are one of the few gouramis that like groups. They are not a schooling fish though so one alone if fine as well.


----------



## noseprint (Jun 29, 2015)

thanks everyone!


----------

